# Pick mine up TOMORROW :-)



## Gaz_chops (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks, been reading LOT'S on here, BIG help. Just PX'd my 350z (which I thought I would never do !!) for a TTS in IBIS with black & silver leather which I pick up tomorrow at 13:00............ going to have ANOTHER sleepless night!?!?!!?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the madhouse


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats on your new motor, im sure you will love it, and welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome aftre you pic your TT up you will need to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------

